# Co-sleeping and anti-depressants



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

Anyone have any info on co-sleeping and the mother who is on an anti-depressant?

My MW is wanting me to take Zoloft or Paxil for my on going baby blues and I am concerned about the effects it will have on me. I do not want to take anything that will effect my sleep since I do co-sleep with my baby( I know-everyone can react differently to the same medicine).

I have the option of going the homeopathic route but for us to get the right remedy could take a few days if the first choice does not work.

thanks


----------



## moon_goddess (Jun 19, 2004)

i am a co-sleeping mama on Zoloft. i take the absolute lowest dose 12.5 mg (it is a 25 mg cut in half) no problems here. i love this anti depressant. it has significantly helped with panic attacks and other issues i was having. never was real sleepy but like i said i am on a very low dose of it.
hope this helps!!!
live well
ivy


----------



## MamaSoleil (Apr 24, 2002)

So







T

But I thought this post was written by me...I used to be Mamasoleil....and was thinking of going back...
Treat the name well...I know you will!!!









Okay, back to your OP....:LOL


----------



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

Samsoleil
you know I just found this out...I did a member name check and it did not come up..if you want it back I will switch...... other MDC mammas have brought this up to my attention...no mean to cause a tiff....


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

another cosleeping mama on zoloft here with no probs. good luck!

nak


----------



## sntm (Jan 1, 2004)

Those meds are SSRIs (Prozac, Paxil, Zoloft, Celexa, a couple more since I was in med school







) and sedation is not a recognized side effect. The SNRIs and tri-cyclics like Effexor, Desiryl (I'm murdering the spelling, can't recall the brand names as well) do often cause sedation.


----------



## whimsy (Aug 6, 2004)

I am a co-sleeping Paxil taking mama. If I don't take the Paxil, I sleep in a coma like sleep - very deep and not restful. However, when taking the meds, I have a good, just right, not too deep sleep. I actually don't sleep with Brody if I have missed meds for any reason.

ymmv


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm a partical co-sleeping mama, and am coming off of paxil. I take the lowest does 12.5 mg over other day. I've never had it make me sleep to deep or anything. I helps me fall alseep and my mind relaxe enough to fall sleep when dh first went to nights i wouldn't go to sleep till 1-3am every night, not good when you get up and deal with two kids.... now three kids! LOL it helps but do what you think is right for you


----------



## Jamie Holton (Aug 19, 2004)

im a co-sleeping, breastfeeding, prozac taking mother of dd kelsi who is 9 mo. and i actually take a higher dose than the rest of you. ive been on prozac for 4 years at 40mg and just recently changed to 60mg, im doing fine as well as my daughter. goodluck!


----------



## brewgirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Cosleeping/breastfeeding mama on Paxil here (25 mg). No issues here. The Paxil doesn't make me sleepy but it does allow me to relax enough to go to sleep. Kudos to you for researching your options and getting treatment. I'm still amazed at what a world of difference it's done for me!


----------



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your responses..I am now on a low dose of Zoloft and it has been a week and I already feel more able to handle the day and quit obsessing about my health and enjoy my new baby and ds.
I have had no sleep issues either


----------

